# [gelöst] Mounten von USB-Wechselmedien in KDE4

## cryptosteve

Moin,

seit einiger Zeit kann ich keine USB-Wechselmedien mehr in KDE4 mounten. Ich mach das ziemlich selten und hab mir immer manuell auf der Konsole beholfen, daher weiss ich leider nicht mehr, seit wann genau das kap0tt ist.

Manuelles Mounten via 

```
mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/temp
```

funktioniert problemlos. Wenn ich es via KDE4 versuche, erhalte ich im Notifier die Meldung 

```
Das folgende Gerät kann nicht eingebunden werden: 480,8 MiB Wechselmedium
```

Ich habe jetzt schon 'ne zeitlang rumgesucht, aber ich komm nicht drauf.

```
usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB      Flash Disk       2040 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] 985088 512-byte logical blocks: (504 MB/481 MiB)

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Die Gruppen des Users sind:

```
[stell @ parallax:~]% groups

disk wheel uucp audio cdrom dialout video games users ddclient portage stell plugdev vboxusers
```

Dienste:

```
[stell @ parallax:~]% rc-status | grep started

 syslog-ng                                                         [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                        [  started  ]

 hald                                                              [  started  ]

 ddclient                                                          [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                    [  started  ]

 vnstatd                                                           [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 mysql                                                             [  started  ]

 tor                                                               [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 privoxy                                                           [  started  ]

 bluetooth                                                         [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                             [  started  ]

 sshd                                                              [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                        [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

 bluetooth                                                         [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                             [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

```

Wer hat einen Tipp für mich?

----------

## franzf

Ich glaub du musst noch in die "messagebus"-Gruppe.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir gehts ohne:

```
$id

uid=1000(tobi) gid=1000(tobi) groups=1000(tobi),7(lp),10(wheel),14(uucp),18(audio),19(cdrom),20(dialout),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),85(usb),

250(portage),443(vboxusers),444(plugdev),1004(scanner),1006(truecrypt),1010(bluetooth)

```

Was ist denn für ein Dateisystem auf dem Stick?

----------

## cryptosteve

gewöhnliches vfat. Unterstüztung ist auch im Kernel, sonst ginge es manuell ja auch nicht. Gruppe messagebus teste ich aus Verzweiflung nochmal.  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Nachtrag:

"messagebus" bringt nix. :/

----------

## Josef.95

Ich würde noch die Gruppe "usb" hinzufügen.

/edit:2

Ups.., Steve` du bist sehr schnell  :Wink: 

Ich hatte die Frage nach dem hald noch wieder entfert da ich es in deinen Post übersehen hatte das er läuft.Last edited by Josef.95 on Fri Oct 08, 2010 4:07 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi, ja, hald läuft und in der Gruppe plugdev bin ich bereits. Gruppe 'usb' werde ich nochmal versuchen, wobei das Device /dev/sdb* nur root:disk hat. Da müsste sich dann aber in letzter Zeit was geändert haben, denn bis KDE4.4 (oder irgendwas in der Art) ging es mit der vorherigen Gruppenzuweisung noch.

Ich probiers aus ...

----------

## Finswimmer

Geht es mit einem Test-User?

Wegen dem Dateisystem hatte ich deshalb gefragt, weil NTFS noch manchmal Probleme macht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nein, mit einem frisch angelegten Testusers funktioniert es auch nicht - die Fehlermeldung ist die gleiche wie auf meinem Stamm-Account.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habs.

Das ist der Bug  und dies ist die Lösung:

```
When I changed consolekit service from default to boot runlevel it started to

work again here also.
```

Danke fürs Gespräch, manchmal hilft das einfach, um auf solche Lösungen zu kommen bzw. sie zu finden.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das es diesen alten Bug noch gibt, denn der genannte workaround consolekit ins boot runlevel mit aufzunehmen sollte eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig sein, denn da gehört er ja eigentlich auch nicht hin. Oder nutzt du wirklich noch so alte Versionen?

Siehe auch den aktuellen Comment  #40 

Was mir noch auffiel, du scheinst dbus nicht laufen zu haben?!

----------

## cryptosteve

dbus läuft eigentlich, er ist gestern allenfalls bei dem einen oder anderen Test rausgefallen. Heute morgen hat das Mounten allerdings wieder nicht geklappt. Ich habe dann auf sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 downgegraded (wie gestern im Laufe meiner Tests auch schon). Kann auch sein, dass das etwas damit zu tun hat.

Ich werde das ggf. beizeiten nochmal auf einen ausschlaggebenden Nenner eingrenzen - momentan bin ich einfach nur froh, dass es funktioniert.

----------

## cryptosteve

Es scheint wohl doch eher an der verwendeten consolekit-Version zu liegen. Ich habe jetzt ein Downgrade auf 0.4.1 gemacht und neuere Versionen maskiert. Seitdem funktioniert es hier, sowohl mit Kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10, als auch mit neueren 2.6.35-gentoo-r*. 

Ich hatte dieses Downgrade bereits vorgestern gemacht, aber die Änderung ist bei einem Restart der Dienste offenbar nicht (vollständig?) wirksam geworden. Nach dem Wechseln von consolekit in den bootlevel habe ich einen Reboot gemacht und dabei hat's offenbar auch die 0.4.1 statt der 0.4.2 vollständig aktiviert - daher zunächst die Annahme, es würde am Wechsel default <-> boot liegen.

Ich geh nachher mal den Bugtracker wälzen, kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass ich der einzige mit dem Problem bin. Zumal ich das Problem schon diverse Wochen lang habe ...

----------

